# o2 sensor wiring color codes...



## QuicSilver (Feb 8, 2004)

*o2 sensor wiring color codes...should be stickied or put faq*

So i put in a wideband gauge and was trying to find the color schematic for the oe wideband sensors...turns out can't find anywhere on the web not even the bosch site. no one answered my question so i called bosch direct and here is the wire color code for each of the wires on the oe wideband o2 sensors for our cars, mine is awp.
Bosch part 17014
Red = Heater +
White = Heater -
Black = Signal wire
Gray = signal gnd
Yellow = pump circuit (that adds or removes oxygen from the o2) corrects things.
hope this helps others


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: o2 sensor wiring color codes...should be stickied or put faq (QuicSilver)*

Thank you very much! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zaid90 (Feb 12, 2012)

very helpful, thank you.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Updated FAQ under oxygen sensors. Thanks for the information


----------



## mishap66 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am currently rewiring my 04 Jetta 2.0L. i purchased a Bosch Smartlink sensor, the back sensor wiring went smoothly, the front sensor has the multiple colors listed in this thread, yet the new Bosch sensor only has two whites, a black and a gray. 
Just wondering if anyone has used this replacement Bosch Smartlink and can help me figure it out.


thanks.

MP


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mishap66 said:


> I am currently rewiring my 04 Jetta 2.0L. i purchased a Bosch Smartlink sensor, the back sensor wiring went smoothly, the front sensor has the multiple colors listed in this thread, yet the new Bosch sensor only has two whites, a black and a gray.
> Just wondering if anyone has used this replacement Bosch Smartlink and can help me figure it out.
> 
> 
> ...


Please post a picture?

Sidenote, why would you get a universal sensor when an OE fit sensor is so easy to get?


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Is the signal wire a analog 0-5v output?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Rac_337 said:


> Is the signal wire a analog 0-5v output?


Wideband o2 sensors take an advanced interface to read.

http://www.aa1car.com/library/wraf.htm

Once you feed a wideband o2 sensor into something like an Innovative LC-1 the LC-1 can give you a nice 0-1v or 0-5v analog output that correlates to AFR on a linear scale.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Pin numbers or position to correlate with wire colors and function?


----------

